# Car is at the RI



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Hi you all, betcha haven't forgot me?

Well anywhoot, the car is sitting in US SPECS "place" getting ready to undergo some much needed conformity. 

Will have pics up Monday!!! ok, maybe Tuesday...but soon


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> Hi you all, betcha haven't forgot me?
> 
> Well anywhoot, the car is sitting in US SPECS "place" getting ready to undergo some much needed conformity.
> 
> Will have pics up Monday!!! ok, maybe Tuesday...but soon



ok? so your car is sitting at either 1.) motorex or 2.) RB motoring. or some other shop, but in that case you still need to pay motorex and rb to ok it to DOT. ill believe it when i see it.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

well you won't being seeing me behind the wheel. I am selling it to 9SecondRacing, well if they still want it, but if they dont, I will be selling it to some kid/guy/girl that was interested in it a while ago. SO, you'll see me hunched over a gas tank hudling myself down the road in speeds excess over 100mph, lol.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> well you won't being seeing me behind the wheel. I am selling it to 9SecondRacing, well if they still want it, but if they dont, I will be selling it to some kid/guy/girl that was interested in it a while ago. SO, you'll see me hunched over a gas tank hudling myself down the road in speeds excess over 100mph, lol.



so...your passing up a skyline for a bike? hopefully it will be something good  GSX-R or maybe a hayabusa? oooooorrr a ducati .


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

nah this'll be my first bike, a Ninja 500R, and the money will be going to an ongoing intrest ridden Hospital Bill (i mean bills-4 of them). and to help move......so all i will have money for is something cheap like a bike


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

SkylineR33gts said:


> nah this'll be my first bike, a Ninja 500R, and the money will be going to an ongoing intrest ridden Hospital Bill (i mean bills-4 of them). and to help move......so all i will have money for is something cheap like a bike


 eww 500cc, i got a honda rebal for sale thats 250...i kno a chic that rides a 900 double r..n make ur :jawdrop: when she rides


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

hey, gotta start somewhere


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

These cars are the Sheeeeeeeeeeet, and if I only had 15,000 damn it. Well I will get the pics posted hopefully within the next few days.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> Hi you all, betcha haven't forgot me?


Well...If you gave a chance...


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

pics will be up tonight if Photobucket will work properly, it was not working for me yesterday


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)




----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

why is there a GT-R emblem on the back if its not a GT-R?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you don't legalize that and keep it yourself you're an utter fool, that car is gorgeous.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

chimmike said:


> if you don't legalize that and keep it yourself you're an utter fool, that car is gorgeous.


x2


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

their is a GTR emblem to fool you silly cats, I dont know----i didnt put it there


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&rd=1&item=2493577670&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

invalid item..so wat is it..i can see putting a GT-S emblem on a GT-R, but a GT-R on a GT-S..why??


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

i didnt swap the badges, that was done before I got it. 

here is the link, sorry the other one was removed (stupid ass ebay)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=2493642021&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Rear view looks chopped. Something wrong with that *R*


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

what's a rb25det doing in a gtr?? ;p


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

gts you mean


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

i was kidding about the gtr thing -__-

and i thought gts were non-turbo?? gts-t were turbo?? bleh!! i'm confused!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Why can't you keep it for a Race/Show car only? Is it in your possesion?


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

nope, you would have to have it STRIPPED prior to shipping for a race car and then it would be destroyed after a year

as for the show car---DOT and EPA will not allow it since it is not of Historical Significance


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

wow
sucks to be you right about now


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

ehhhhhhhhhhhh yah it does, i am moving in 3 weeks and no funds yet, yah this sucks


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> nope, you would have to have it STRIPPED prior to shipping for a race car and then it would be destroyed after a year
> 
> as for the show car---DOT and EPA will not allow it since it is not of Historical Significance



it is of historical significance, but not technical significance. the only REAL thing holding people back from getting them in under show use only is that you can get the car legalized through motorex. perhaps you could get one in, but only if it was a VERY limited edition such as a 400R.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

that is true


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

so the short of this was what? you got it into the country and now it's stuck at the RI waiting to be sent somewhere like motrex, but you have to sell it because you don't have the $$ to get it legalized? it's been a bit hard to follow.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

90% correct but it does not have to go to motorex nor rb motoring. the ri has all the documents (crash testing, etc etc) to do it. but everything else was correct


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> 90% correct but it does not have to go to motorex nor rb motoring. the ri has all the documents (crash testing, etc etc) to do it. but everything else was correct



guess what i just found . official DOT/NHSTA/EPA documents. get those printers ready......

http://dmses.dot.gov/docimages/pdf42/69793_web.pdf

crash test results.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

This does not say anything new. Its also dated 1999. And yes, it does has to go through an RI that has conducted the tests necessary for export. SkylineR33gts thinks this is not true, but he's so far been wrong in this whole boondoogle, who's to say his right now.

And yes, stating the vehicle is for "race/show purposes" is not a loophole to import a car here. It has to be race-prepped and a detailed itenerary has to filed PRIOR to its import.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

bII said:


> This does not say anything new. Its also dated 1999. And yes, it does has to go through an RI that has conducted the tests necessary for export. SkylineR33gts thinks this is not true, but he's so far been wrong in this whole boondoogle, who's to say his right now.
> 
> And yes, stating the vehicle is for "race/show purposes" is not a loophole to import a car here. It has to be race-prepped and a detailed itenerary has to filed PRIOR to its import.



it was dated 99 yea, but it shouldnt have to go through an RI that has conducted the tests. motorex didnt conduct their tests, yet they can legalize. this might be plosible to get r33's in. either way, i dont know if it will work. i made an appointment on thursday to go down to the WDOT and have a talk with an agent there about what this could mean.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

and i said they DID do the crash testing so it is all legit


----------

